# Riverland Frog Pics



## rodentrancher (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, those taddies Dick n Dave found in a new waterhole(hasn't had water in it for about 5yrs or more), up river, have now turned into frogs(well the 2nd one's tail hasn't quite absorbed as yet). I've taken a couple of photos while trying to stop it jumping out of bowl. The markings don't seem to have developed fully yet, so we haven't worked out what breed they are. The taddies were about 2 1/2 inches long. These froggies have smooth white bellies, the fully developed one has dark spots on its legs and elsewhere. It also has a v-shaped black stripe running either side of its nose(?) up to its front legs. There is no webbing on feet. Hope the photos upload works. Still getting used to this. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## rodentrancher (Dec 8, 2004)

*Another Pic*

Tried to put 2 pics in last posting, but didn't get it right. aaaagh!!!


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Dec 8, 2004)

*RE: Another Pic*

maby a spotted marsh frog?


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Dec 8, 2004)

*RE: Another Pic*

if it is they can get better colouring thats if it is one


----------

